# new to pain management



## superorozco (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking for some guideance and information on how to bill for pain management. The docs are Pediatric ICU physicians, who started a pain service consult team to help manage acute and chronic pain both in ICU and floor. So yes, it can be post op, but is also management of pain in diseases states (sickle cell), also in mangement of of withdrawal syndromes etc.

Would i bill a consult along with the pain control?  I am really clueless on this billing. 
I appreciate some help!

Thank you!

Kathy


----------



## karenwebb (Dec 10, 2010)

There are certain E/M codes you can used based on the extension of the visit, but if you are doing a procedure at the same time you can attach a modifier 25. 

Karen, CPC, CANPC


----------

